# 2011 mini cooper s availability



## saala (Sep 23, 2006)

i wanted to know when will the 2011 mini models come to state side. i read that the cooper s is getting 12hp boost for 2011 model. i know bmw,s 2011 cars are coming sometime in march or april. is this the case with the mini as well?


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

MINI typically isn't in the new model year until after August.


----------

